# trish the party girl



## manda (May 8, 2004)

have u ever posted in a forum in the wee hours of the mornin, waiting for the mischief makers to come out?

let the games begin.

so matthew, what colour frock are we wearing today?


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

light pink with a ketchup stain.......how bout you?




md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

tres sexy

im donning the lilac snowflaked pj pants, fluffy muppet slippers and soccer jersey and hair in pigtails.

what a creature of the night.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> tres sexy
> 
> im donning the lilac snowflaked pj pants, fluffy muppet slippers and soccer jersey and hair in pigtails.
> 
> what a creature of the night.




   

holy crap....manda....quick choose another topic...

md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

OH COME ON

we all really want to know whats under your skirt, MDelicious


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

MDelicious...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


under my skirt? well lets just say my shoe size is.....ahh nevermind..


md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

Did I say under your skirt?
I meant...um, 

SO how bout those Scots?


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

you know scots wear skirts too.....i have a kilt somewhere....:::dons the old kilt for mandapants::::



md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

ah..we like a man in a kilt


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

im not afraid of a skirt....i used to wear them onstage!!


WITH NO UNDIES!!


md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

back in your pole dancing days, yes?


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

i just had one installed in my room...right in the middle!!



:::shakes booty furiously:::



md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

well what good is it in your room?
set it up in the welcome forum and that can be your hello dance.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

or all the newbies can dance for me!!




md


----------



## westman (May 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> OH COME ON
> 
> we all really want to know whats under your skirt, MDelicious



what do you want? :roll:


----------



## westman (May 8, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> or all the newbies can dance for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dancing ..dancing.. :smileys:


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

at least one new guy is smart!!!


md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

so whos the not smart new guy?


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

any noob that doesnt dance for old daddy!!



md


----------



## nukie (May 8, 2004)

sheesh, why don't you two get married already!


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

dude, im workin on it!!!!!!!!!  




md


----------



## nukie (May 8, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> dude, im workin on it!!!!!!!!!



tell me something i don't know


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

nukie said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i once snorted an entire pack of powdered butter(out of a popcorn bag) for 5 dollars...

is that good enough?


md


----------



## manda (May 8, 2004)

Nukie Nukie Nukie....


----------



## nukie (May 8, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i once snorted an entire pack of powdered butter(out of a popcorn bag) for 5 dollars...



i bet that impresses all the ladies, cause it sure impressed me.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

::::shies away from the hint of sarcasm::::




md


----------



## markc (May 8, 2004)

nukie said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes me hot.


----------



## MDowdey (May 8, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> nukie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and again i say.....QUIT IT.

 
md


----------



## Geronimo (May 9, 2004)

me too.


----------



## manda (May 9, 2004)

kinky again


----------



## havoc (May 9, 2004)

I bet he's a panty sniffer as well LOL      :crazy:


----------



## nukie (May 9, 2004)

the conversations on this board are getting worse and worse.

almost every thread degenerates into some sort of kinky sex talk!


----------



## Geronimo (May 9, 2004)

not any different then the irc chats though.  Probably tamer


----------



## MDowdey (May 9, 2004)

i love kinky sex talk....reminds me of better days...




 


md


----------



## photogoddess (May 9, 2004)

nukie said:
			
		

> the conversations on this board are getting worse and worse.
> 
> almost every thread degenerates into some sort of kinky sex talk!



Just a bunch of oversexed photographers!


----------



## nukie (May 9, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Just a bunch of oversexed photographers!


over? perhaps more correctly is under.


----------



## manda (May 9, 2004)

ok then...

so who has a good recipe for bran muffins?


----------



## MDowdey (May 9, 2004)

i do....first you get some whipped cream...


oh hell...

md


----------



## nukie (May 9, 2004)

Bran muffin recipe

*Ingredients: *
2 c boiling water 
2 c Nabisco 100% Bran cereal 
1 c shortening 
2 1/2 c sugar 
4 eggs 
5 c flour 
1 1/2 tsp salt 
1 qt buttermilk 
4 c Kellogs All-Bran cereal 
1 lb raisins 

*Process*
Add boiling water to 100% bran; let stand. Cream shortening and sugar; add eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each addition. stir in bran mixture. Sift flour, soda, and salt rogether; combine buttermilk and All-Bran. Add buttermilk mixture and flour mixture alternately to creamed mixture; stir in raisins. Place in large container. Place in refrigerator for as long as desired; do not stir. Spoon into greased muffin cups. Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for about 15 minutes or until lightly browned. Yield: 60 muffins.


----------



## manda (May 9, 2004)

and the gap was for?

stirring time?

how are u stinky?


----------



## nukie (May 9, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> how are u stinky?


life sucks.  but thats for asking.


----------



## manda (May 9, 2004)

still not happy?


----------



## oriecat (May 10, 2004)

:hug: for nukie.

I have a recipe at home for banana oat muffins, no bran tho...


----------



## Sharkbait (May 10, 2004)

nukie said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preach on.

Why can't I get my wife to do her hair in pigtails?!?!  Dammit!!!!


----------



## voodoocat (May 10, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> nukie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the same reason I can't get my wife to put on a french maid outfit and a blonde wig :scratch:


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

> Probably the same reason I can't get my wife to put on a french maid outfit and a blonde wig



She can borrow mine.    :blulsh2:   Only it's a brunette wig, French you know.   

oui oui!   Oooo la lah!   

Oddly, that's all the French I've needed.


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

hey terri,

ill y a du monde au balcon....


md


----------



## photogoddess (May 10, 2004)

Ya know... Lately this seems like it has been more of a "Fantasy Forum" than a Photo Forum.


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

> hey terri,
> 
> ill y a du monde au balcon....



My sweet: I mean it....you've seen my entire French repertoire.....so, you know, am I to slap your face over this comment?    :scratch: 

Something tells me, oui!   :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess (May 10, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > hey terri,
> >
> > ill y a du monde au balcon....
> 
> ...



Terri, you really shouldn't tease the boy with such a good time.  :badangel:


----------



## terri (May 10, 2004)

> Terri, you really shouldn't tease the boy with such a good time.



You're right, Goddess!!   How careless of me.   I played right into his hands.    :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (May 10, 2004)

hell, id slap me....



but then again...id like it when i slapped me...   


it means you have quite the large rack.

"there is a crowd on your balcony"

md


----------



## photogoddess (May 10, 2004)

OK - Go ahead and slap him silly Terri. He deserves it for that one! We will just have to deal with the consequences later.   

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------

